# La Curva Sud ad Arcore:"Ora basta!". Gli striscioni.



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

La Curva Sud del Milan è presente ad Arcore, di fronte alla residenza di Silvio Berlusconi. I tifosi rossoneri hanno esposto uno striscione, molto grande, con su scritto:"Ora basta". Chiedono rispetto alla società.

Presenti anche altri piccoli striscioni che recitano:"Basta coi cambiamenti ogni giorno". 

Striscioni anche contro Galliani:"Galliani odia il Milan". E contro i figli di Berlusconi". Si chiede chiarezza, rispetto e si vuole conoscere il budget per il mercato.

A breve partiranno anche i cori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2016)

Non c'è neanche un "vendi"


Vergogna


----------



## hiei87 (28 Luglio 2016)

Anche loro devono essere chiari. "Berlusconi vendi". Non servono tanti giri di parole.


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Luglio 2016)

Sono sempre qui. Cori contro Galliani


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

L'unico striscione che doveva esserci non c'è

"Vendete, maledetti. Liberate il Milan".


----------



## Hellscream (28 Luglio 2016)

A lui non lo toccano mai, MAI. Nemmeno un "vendi". Infami.


----------



## Serginho (28 Luglio 2016)

Ma perchè secondo voi la cessione è subordinata all'esposizione dello striscione con su scritto "vendi"?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Luglio 2016)

ma esci e fai una dichiarazione onesta schifoso nano infame....per una volta nella tua inutile vita abbi rispetto della gente....schifoso


----------



## patriots88 (28 Luglio 2016)

Iniziano i cori: "Ma chi ***** sono i cinesi", "Un presidente, vogliamo un presidente", "Una società, noi vogliamo una società", "Ci siamo rotti il *****", "Rivogliamo il nostro Milan", "Via Galliani dal nostro Milan".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Luglio 2016)

Ma veramente.. Insultano Galliani e noi tutti siamo d'accordo, ma l'altro non lo toccano mai?


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2016)

Stanno facendo casino dai, non c'è un vendi ma non c'è nemmeno un rimani, si vuole chiarezza!


----------



## neversayconte (28 Luglio 2016)

ma è ad arcore oppure in sardegna?


----------



## wfiesso (28 Luglio 2016)

Che branco di dementi


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (28 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo casino dai, non c'è un vendi ma non c'è nemmeno un rimani, si vuole chiarezza!



Lo hanno detto, di vendere...


----------



## Nick (28 Luglio 2016)

Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto, di vendere...



Si ma intendevo "casino" in senso positivo


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.



Eccoli ahahah


----------



## Zani (28 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.



Staranno trattando il prezzo del loro silenzio anche per questa stagione


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.



nelle mani del Barone


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto, di vendere...





Nick ha scritto:


> Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.


Ci vorrebbe reboli


----------



## sette (28 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Una delegazione di tifosi accolta all'interno della villa.


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Luglio 2016)

Io me ne sono andato quando hanno finito il primo giro di cori per poi "parlare per raccogliere le idee" e a quanto pare ora leggo che alcuni sono stati accolti dentro.

Magari avete visto tutto comunque ripeto per chi non c'era: 50-60 tifosi forse qualcuno di più tra cui il barone. 
Clima rilassatissimo quasi festoso, ero posizionato tra due carabinieri che fumavano allegramente e dietro al culo di Giorgia Rossi di Mediaset premium  

Hanno srotolato lo striscioni ed esposto dei mini cartelli: la maggior parte contro Galliani, uno con "chi sono quseti cinesi", uno contro i figli "pensate solo all'eredità e non a rifondare la società", uno su Berlusconi "una volta non li saltavi i prelimiinari", diversi "rispetto, ora basta" e uno "prima 400 milioni, a luglio 200 milioni, poi 100 milioni ad agosto 15 milioni?"

I cori quasi tutti contro Galliani, diversi "vogliamo una società", "noi siamo la curva sud", "eravamo la squadra più forte che il mondo ha visto mai", "vogliamo rispetto". 

Praticamente nulla contro Berlusconi.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Luglio 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Io me ne sono andato quando hanno finito il primo giro di cori per poi "parlare per raccogliere le idee" e a quanto pare ora leggo che alcuni sono stati accolti dentro.
> 
> Magari avete visto tutto comunque ripeto per chi non c'era: 50-60 tifosi forse qualcuno di più tra cui il barone.
> Clima rilassatissimo quasi festoso, ero posizionato tra due carabinieri che fumavano allegramente e dietro al culo di Giorgia Rossi di Mediaset premium
> ...



Confermi anche i cori contro i Cinesi,se possiamo definirli tali?


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

*Una delegazione della curva è stata accolta all'interno della villa.

Altri cori:"Ma chi ***.. sono i cinesi?"

"Un presidente, vogliamo un presidente"

"Galliani via dal Milan".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma perchè secondo voi la cessione è subordinata all'esposizione dello striscione con su scritto "vendi"?



Chiaramente no, stanno facendo di tutto per vendere, da anni


Però è vergognoso comunque


----------



## hiei87 (28 Luglio 2016)

Praticamente è come ammettere di essere prezzolati...Per carità, meglio così di niente, almeno per una volta si son fatti sentire (per quanto dubito verranno ascoltati) ma resta una cosa che, a livello di dignità, sta sotto terra...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Luglio 2016)

1) Secondo me è clamoroso che siano entrati ad Arcore. A memoria, non ricordo un episodio simile.
2) Lo striscione sui preliminari è qualcosa di geniale


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

*Finito il colloquio con Berlusconi.

Ora la Curva in riunione.*


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Confermi anche i cori contro i Cinesi,se possiamo definirli tali?



No non ho sentito granchè contro i cinesi (però c'è stato un attimo di confusione perchè c'erano i fumogeni in mezzo alla strada e le macchine che cercavano di passare e mi sono perso via un attimo ma le uniche cose che ho sentito/letto sui cinesi era "chi sono questi cinesi?" e "Vogliamo chiarezza, vogliamo una società". 
Se poi li hanno fatti dopo non saprei, ma c'era più ironia nei cartelli sui cinesi che "contro". 
Ironia sul fatto dei soldi promessi, sul chi fossero e invito ai figli a rifondare la società.

Premetto che non sono uno della curva (anzi non li sopporto), sono andato lì solo perchè abito vicino.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Una delegazione della curva è stata accolta all'interno della villa.
> 
> Altri cori:"Ma chi ***.. sono i cinesi?"
> 
> ...



Il coro "Ma ch ***.. sono i Cinesi" non lo definirei contro quest'ultimi,chiedono quello che qui sul forum ci si chiede praticamente ogni giorno e in ogni topic.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il colloquio con Berlusconi.
> 
> Ora la Curva in riunione.*



ma se sono stati 5 minuti santo dio...ma che colloquio è??  ...mamma mia che RIDICOLI


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2016)

Durati veramente pochetto , ma almeno ora ad Arcore sanno e non solo tramite social del malumore che respirano i tifosi. Speriamo si sbrighino non dico a vendere perchè potrebbe non dipendere da loro , ma almeno a fare chiarezza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2016)

Gli avrà dato la mancia


----------



## sette (28 Luglio 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Io me ne sono andato quando hanno finito il primo giro di cori per poi "parlare per raccogliere le idee" e a quanto pare ora leggo che alcuni sono stati accolti dentro.
> 
> Magari avete visto tutto comunque ripeto per chi non c'era: 50-60 tifosi forse qualcuno di più tra cui il barone.
> *Clima rilassatissimo quasi festoso, ero posizionato tra due carabinieri che fumavano allegramente e dietro al culo di Giorgia Rossi di Mediaset premium  *
> ...



Manifestazione più falsa e preparata della consegna di un tapiro di Striscia.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (28 Luglio 2016)

Visto che x muovere i denari bisogna kiedere ai cinesi li avrà pagati cash


----------



## neversayconte (28 Luglio 2016)

"siam venuti fin qua, siam venuti fin qua per vedere accreditato l'ibàn"!


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Luglio 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Manifestazione più falsa e preparata della consegna di un tapiro di Striscia.



Su quello non ci piove, sembrava una scampagnata.

Quando si sono posizionati all'inizio il "capocori" ha pure premesso che si sono presentati in pochi, giusto qualche decina per evitare di far confusione e spiegare bene il loro punto di vista o qualcosa di simile. 

Il clima dei cori era rilassatissimo, l'incitamento era proprio blando tipo "dai ragazzi ancora un coro, col cuore". Tradotto: facciamo quel che dobbiamo fare e andiamo a mangiare


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

*Già finito tutto.*


----------



## kakaoo1981 (28 Luglio 2016)

Quindi nn si sa nulla di cosa gli abbia detto??


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Già finito tutto.*



Che pagliacciata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Già finito tutto.*



Cosa potrebbe essere successo in 5 minuti:

1) Ragazzi tornate a casa che il Milan è venduto , il 4 Agosto durante il CDA si firma pure e ciao.
2) Ragazzi qui ci sono un paio di centoni per i più svegli di voi , tornate fuori e non scassate le balle.
3) Ragazzi qui ci sono un paio di tessere omaggio , prendete e calmate gli animi fuori.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Luglio 2016)

Che pagliacci


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (28 Luglio 2016)

Be non mi sembra il caso di insultare, almeno hanno fatto qualcosa! !


----------



## neversayconte (28 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Be non mi sembra il caso di insultare, almeno hanno fatto qualcosa! !



sono d'accordo


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto, di vendere...





Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Be non mi sembra il caso di insultare, almeno hanno fatto qualcosa! !



D'accordo anche io


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Be non mi sembra il caso di insultare, almeno hanno fatto qualcosa! !


Ma che vuoi che abbiano fatto???? Manco uno striscione o una parola contro il nano! 30 secondi contati ahah manco il tempo di aprire gli striscioni ahahah sono entrati, tempo di un caffè una bella mancetta e tutti serenamente a casa a cenare ahah


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Luglio 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Io me ne sono andato quando hanno finito il primo giro di cori per poi "parlare per raccogliere le idee" e a quanto pare ora leggo che alcuni sono stati accolti dentro.
> 
> Magari avete visto tutto comunque ripeto per chi non c'era: 50-60 tifosi forse qualcuno di più tra cui il barone.
> Clima rilassatissimo quasi festoso, ero posizionato tra due carabinieri che fumavano allegramente e dietro al culo di Giorgia Rossi di Mediaset premium
> ...



Grazie per il reportage!!

Ma parliamo dell'unica cosa interessante di questo bel quadretto da mulino bianco:
E' più figa dal vivo o in tv la Rossi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Luglio 2016)

Ma che cosa dite perfavore! Per fortuna non sono tutti come voi! Ai tifosi interessa la squadra, il gioco, i giocatori, l'allenatore, l'ambiente....voi invece ce l'avete perennemente contro Berlusconi come se chiunque venisse risolverebbe i problemi! Questa storia ha stancato! Il futuro dev'essere ponderato non basta che Berlusconi se ne vada e venda!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma che cosa dite perfavore! Per fortuna non sono tutti come voi! Ai tifosi interessa la squadra, il gioco, i giocatori, l'allenatore, l'ambiente....voi invece ce l'avete perennemente contro Berlusconi come se chiunque venisse risolverebbe i problemi! Questa storia ha stancato! Il futuro dev'essere ponderato non basta che Berlusconi se ne vada e venda!



ahahhaha


----------



## martinmilan (28 Luglio 2016)

Comunque gli avrà detto che sta vendendo senza dare date...tanto per farli stare calmi...

Presi per il ciap un altra volta...


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2016)

Uscirà un comunicato della curva spero


----------



## DannySa (28 Luglio 2016)

Non resisto, non ce la faccio, lo devo mettere:


----------



## DannySa (28 Luglio 2016)




----------



## clanton (28 Luglio 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Su quello non ci piove, sembrava una scampagnata.
> 
> Quando si sono posizionati all'inizio il "capocori" ha pure premesso che si sono presentati in pochi, giusto qualche decina per evitare di far confusione e spiegare bene il loro punto di vista o qualcosa di simile.
> 
> Il clima dei cori era rilassatissimo, l'incitamento era proprio blando tipo "dai ragazzi ancora un coro, col cuore". Tradotto: facciamo quel che dobbiamo fare e andiamo a mangiare



Scusa ma cosa dovevano fare ? andare con le molotov ? ..... una volta che si comportano da persone civili non va bene ?


----------



## clanton (28 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Be non mi sembra il caso di insultare, almeno hanno fatto qualcosa! !



concordo con te .... troppi commenti da tastieristi in poltrona


----------



## clanton (28 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma che vuoi che abbiano fatto???? Manco uno striscione o una parola contro il nano! 30 secondi contati ahah manco il tempo di aprire gli striscioni ahahah sono entrati, tempo di un caffè una bella mancetta e tutti serenamente a casa a cenare ahah



perchè tu cosa avresti fatto ?


----------



## martinmilan (28 Luglio 2016)

Hanno fatto quello che potevano ma la stampa domani dirà che SB è un presidente con gran cuore e ha ascoltato i suoi tifosi invitandoli a casa nonostante i suoi problemi...gira che te la rigira metteranno in risalto il suo gran cuore malandato piuttosto che la contestazione.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

*Ecco cosa avrebbero chiesto gli ultrà a Berlusconi nel caso in cui dovesse restare in sella: nuovo progetto e nuovi dirigenti. Sono state chieste anche notizie sullo stato della trattativa con i cinesi.*


----------



## martinmilan (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco cosa avrebbero chiesto gli ultrà a Berlusconi nel caso in cui dovesse restare in sella: nuovo progetto e nuovi dirigenti. Sono state chieste anche notizie sullo stato della trattativa con i cinesi.*



La risposta alla prima richiesta è stata''si si''

Alla seconda invece'' presto presto''

E alla fine ''saluti!''

Io non sarei mai andato dentro alla villa di Arcore..mi sarei rifiutato in segno di guerra...invece sono entrati nella tana del lupo a testa bassa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Luglio 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> perchè tu cosa avresti fatto ?


Il tifo laziale hai visto cosa ha fatto e cosa ha postato? Mmmh mi sa che non sai proprio niente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco cosa avrebbero chiesto gli ultrà a Berlusconi nel caso in cui dovesse restare in sella: nuovo progetto e nuovi dirigenti. Sono state chieste anche notizie sullo stato della trattativa con i cinesi.*



Credo che tutto ciò, purtroppo, non servità a niente...sicuramente non si sbrigano a chiudere per 4 striscioni in croce, ma almeno hanno fatto qualcosa, si sono fatti vedere di persona e non solo su social...male non fa diciamo...speriamo smuova qualcosa (di positivo per noi) nel Presidentissimo padre di tutto e tutti.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2016)

A me pare benissimo quello che hanno fatto tranne l'detaglio di entrare alla villa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco cosa avrebbero chiesto gli ultrà a Berlusconi nel caso in cui dovesse restare in sella: nuovo progetto e nuovi dirigenti. Sono state chieste anche notizie sullo stato della trattativa con i cinesi.*


Rimanere in sella non dovrebbe essere una soluzione nemmeno immaginabile. Via Berlusconi, quindi avrebbero dovuto soltanto chiedere chiarezza sulla cessione. 
Niente, a noi non deve andare bene mai niente! Dirigenza di melma, squadra di melma, tifosi di melma. Li immagino, poi, tutti a testa basta a chiedere gentilmente e umilmente di interloquire col santissimo e altissimo Silvio, tipo Fantozzi dal Mega direttore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2016)

Oggi è ufficialmente iniziato l'ultimo atto della grande sceneggiata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.

I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.*





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Oggi è ufficialmente iniziato l'ultimo atto della grande sceneggiata



This.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.*



Vabbè, tanto Berlusconi e Fininvest mica scelgono se cedere o meno in base a quello che chiedono i tifosi, e lo stesso vale per il congedamento di Galliani. Probabilmente agli ultrà interessava discutere di qualcos'altro che ha ben poco a che fare col Milan ...


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.*



Ahahah
Si si come no


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.*



Eh si infatti Fininvest manda all'aria una trattativa nella quale ormai mancano solo le firme perchè lo chiedono quattro scappati di casa pagati dal nano. 

Vi ricordo che hanno potere decisionale Marina e gli altri figli nel cda fininvest.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.
> 
> I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*



Aggiornata.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (29 Luglio 2016)

Sempre più convinto che sono stati pagati dal nano per far vedere all'opinione pubblica che i suoi tifosi vogliono che rimanga. Questo vorrebbe dire cessione saltata e che si cerca di prepare il terreno facendo credere che questo sia un bene per tutti e che era ciò che i tifosi volevano. 
Occhio che questo non è un essere umano ma una metastasi


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito il colloquio con Berlusconi.
> 
> Ora la Curva in riunione.*



avranno ricevuto le giuste mazzette... poi se a rappresentarci c'era il cogli1 fannullone del Barone stiamo freschi


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.
> 
> I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*



i cinesi brutti e cattivi


----------



## hiei87 (29 Luglio 2016)

Ok, a questo punto il teatrino è scoperto. Bella roba, complimenti.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ok, a questo punto il teatrino è scoperto. Bella roba, complimenti.



si ormai è chiaro che hanno trollato tutti, compreso Galatioto, perchè sono fermamente convinto che un uomo dalla sua reputazione non si fa comprare x rimetterci la faccia


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.
> 
> I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*




Schifosi.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.
> 
> I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*




maledetti schifosi!!! mi fanno vomitare


----------



## ScArsenal83 (29 Luglio 2016)

Possono avergli detto quello che vogliono...l'importante è quello che ha detto ...LUI....e io sinceramente non c'ho capito una mazza su quello che si dice possa aver riferito a quei caproni ...se qualcuno mi da delle delucidazioni ne sarei grato.. su sportmediaset dicono che voglia vendere da altre parti il contrario...booohhh


----------



## wfiesso (29 Luglio 2016)

I vermi che uso per andare a pesca hanno più dignità di sti schifosi venduti


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2016)

Almeno si sono fatti vedere..no perché era imbarazzante il silenzio difronte ad un'estate di questo tipo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Luglio 2016)

Per me sono ridicoli, se decidessi di fare una protesta la farei in modo serio, non in questo modo. Non essendo di Milano è ovviamente praticamente impossibile organizzarmi, ma pare che solo su questo forum ci siano rossoneri con le idee chiare!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Luglio 2016)

Quindi gli han chiesto di non vendere? Ok dai, teatrino, tutto organizzato...salutiamo i cinesi


----------



## neversayconte (29 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Possono avergli detto quello che vogliono...l'importante è quello che ha detto ...LUI....e io sinceramente non c'ho capito una mazza su quello che si dice possa aver riferito a quei caproni ...se qualcuno mi da delle delucidazioni ne sarei grato.. su sportmediaset dicono che voglia vendere da altre parti il contrario...booohhh



Infatti. Stamattina sapremo qualcosa.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Luglio 2016)

I tifosi del Milan non fanno proteste civili ma hanno tutti una paura fo**** di Berlusconi e una riverenza nauseante...
Li posso anche capire ma il limite in un mondo reale dovrebbe essere passato da un pezzo..
Cosa serve andare dentro in villa quando sai già come verrai trattato?? Bisogna tenere il pugno duro e protestare con distacco.
Vogliono che il presidente resti e cacci Galliani..ma nel 2016 ancora non hanno capito che la cosa è impossibile perchè sono inscindibili.


----------



## Nick (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset gli ultras avrebbero manifestato tutta la loro scarsa fiducia verso i cinesi, e avrebbero espressamente chiesto a Berlusconi di rimanere proprietario della società. Ma senza Galliani.
> 
> I tifosi entrati ad Arcore tuttavia non stati ricevuti da Berlusconi, ma hanno solo parlato con Valentino Valentini, un suo stretto collaboratore.*


State tranquilli, non hanno detto niente di tutto questo, è una sparata di sportmediaset, e hanno parlato con SB.


----------

